
West Virginia Inmates Will Be Charged by the Minute to Read E-Books on Tablets - danso
https://reason.com/2019/11/22/west-virginia-inmates-will-be-charged-by-the-minute-to-read-e-books-on-tablets/
======
pgcj_poster
This honestly sounds like something that reason.com should approve of.
Libertarians are very often willing to defend terms that seem exploitative on
the grounds that people would be even worse off without them:

\- Fast-food workers' wages might seem unfair, but if we raised the minimum
wage, they wouldn't have jobs at all.

\- Price gouging might seem unfair, but without it, people wouldn't be taking
water and supplies to disaster areas at all.

\- Sweatshops conditions might seem unfair, but without them, companies
wouldn't set up in those locations at all, and workers would be even poorer
working on farms.

So, given that prisoners aren't being forced to use these tablets, and they're
still allowed to read paperback books that people send exactly as before, why
isn't Reason arguing:

\- Charging per-minute to read free ebooks might seem unfair, but the
alternative is no donated tablets at all.

~~~
bobowzki
You make a lot of claims that would benefit from being backed up by a
reference or two.

Too me, most of your statements seems very much like false dilemmas.

~~~
tssva
I suggest rereading the original comment. You seem to have misunderstood the
statements made as ones the commenter believes and is presenting as fact.

~~~
bobowzki
Thanks! Yes you are right! Seems he/she is basically making the same point as
I.

